# Depression after Halloween?



## Trick R Treat (Jan 10, 2012)

I know allot of people get it during New Years but I get it after Halloween. I cant wait till it gets here, then its gone in a flash. It seems the only month of the year I enjoy is October, am I alone in feeling this way? 

Ive still got a couple decorations up just to help me get through the other 11 months


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

LOL. My wife laughs at me for saying the exact same thing. I seem to be totally consumed with preparing for this season but can't seem to get it together. I wish Summer would just get put on fast forward


----------



## milosalem00 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm the same. It sucks


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Very depressed after Halloween. I had a great time the entire month of October; it was so fun. The challenge is to make 2012's even better.

Onward!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear that ladies & gents *hugs*  I had no time to feel depressed, because it's been full steam ahead with building & planning for 2012!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I think the way to get past this is to embrace the entire season of fall and combine it with October and Halloween events, thus drawing it out out as opposed to working towards that single night. I understand many haunters can't put their stuff out until the last minute because of vandalism and weather concerns, but there are so many other things going on that make Halloween more a season than one night. Whether it's watching horror movie marathons on TV, Halloween and supernatural specials airing, Halloween parties, hayrides, bonfires, hiking, admiring the fall scenery, or visiting haunted attractions, I think some of these things combined will create the sense of a much longer Halloween celebration. Of course, some of these can be done the entire year, and I've mentioned before that being a writer of supernatural fiction, it's not just in October when I read weird fiction or watch creepy movies. There are enough activities available 365 days a year that are related to Halloween, that can remind you or make you feel the spirit of the season all year long. And there's always my thread called "Halloween Room," lol. Our lower level den has a real nice atmosphere to it now. I have the new pool table, Halloween decorations up, some classic horror and sci-fi movie lobby cards, plus the 50 inch Plasma. Why not keep a taste of it up all year long?


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Wasn't Halloween done, like 4 months ago?The mornin period is over! Get off you but and start planning and building! We have only 8 months! Get cracking, people!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Add another to the pity party I'm generally depressed, not just after Halloween, but the passing of my favorite time of the year _certainly_ doesn't help matters, either Some of the websites are beginning to show new items, so there is a bit of consolation to be found, I suppose...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

last year I was badly sick and had no will to develop or plan a Halloween anything. I am not depress about it just patiently thinking what do I want to be for Halloween this year. Not sure yet.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

I definitely had a post-Halloween crash/slump. But a week later Ghouliet & I started prop building for 2012... so that helped me get over it. I think it took Ghouliet a bit longer to get over the slump though.


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

I keep Halloween alive year round, the only time I get upset is when I start planning a haunt just to remember that my situation doesn't allow me to build anything  but at least I can draw up the plans. By the time I'm ready to build a haunt I'll have so many plans to choose from I'll probably get lost and miss Halloween all together lol!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I always get a little depressed after Halloween but this year wasn't so bad because I went around with a notebook and pen and went room to room looking at my decorations/displays and wrote down things I wanted to change for this year and how I wanted it arrange and thought about what to add to it. I even did this outside and now I'm already making a dent in my to do list for Halloween 2012. I also made sketches of things I wanted to make.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

This winter has been so mild- spring is already here. Spring and summer are beautiful, but I long for Fall. I really want it to be the end of summer, and I want Halloween again.
I keep my Yankee candles out year round- apple cider, pumpkin spice, witches brew, creamy caramel, etc, and melt some each day. I do not want to be a withdrawn Halloween nut, but I am afraid it is too late!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll be honest...... It doesn't depress me in the least.

To me, it's all about the build up. The escaping of the summer heat, seeing the fields give way to harvest, the smell in the air....... The build up is important.

It always seems to go away instantly. The day after Halloween, fall is GONE. Almost like a switch is immediately flipped. Black and White. Therefor I don't really feel like I miss it. *shrug*

I miss it GREATLY in July and August though. I'm dying for it to get here, but once it's over, it's over. It's a great memory even only a day passed. Doesn't depress me at all, but rather makes me happy.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> I'll be honest...... It doesn't depress me in the least.
> 
> To me, it's all about the build up. The escaping of the summer heat, seeing the fields give way to harvest, the smell in the air....... The build up is important.
> 
> ...



Well put, good sir. Well put


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm always a little sad after halloween's over, but i think halloween so much during the year, it's always there for me.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I get sad during the Christmas season because everyone loves it more than Halloween and they spend way more time on it. Otherwise I'm always doing something to prepare for the next Halloween season. I tend to be more like a kid waiting for Christmas because I'm always looking forward to the next year so I can build it bigger and better!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, the year is over when Halloween is. Post-Halloween depression is inevitable, though it wasn't that bad this year.


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse (Sep 25, 2008)

Theres millions of people who feel the same way I imagine. Once its over, you have the day after sales, then Christmas tides you over. Then in Jan its just depressing. I live for the setting up and planning aspect of Halloween more than Halloween itself. Going to the stores, seeing houses decorated, if you live on the east coast or north...the leaves on the trees. Theres nothing to do in January thru august.


----------



## hummerhaunter (Sep 15, 2010)

i get the post halloween blues also, thats why i put up my haunt the last day of september, so i have a full month to enjoy it..


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I ALWAYS hate November and thanksgiving. I get depressed and miss Halloween so much. I wish it was twice a year!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I ALWAYS hate November and thanksgiving. I get depressed and miss Halloween so much. I wish it was twice a year!


I can just imagine Thanksgiving dinner: "Okay, Erin, your turn. What are you thankful for?" "Get out of my face or I'm going to stuff _you_!!"

For sure. Once just isn't enough...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The winter months are just depressing anyway.This year however we have had no snow and very high temps even 60 degree and over.And looking at the 10 day it is going to be warm for awhile.So I haven't been quite as depressed this year.I love sunshine and crave it all year so I am thrilled it's been a mild winter.
On the other hand I haven't done anything halloween related in months.I need to.But right now we are redoing a boat we bought for a steal.And very excited about it and hitting the lake with my drink in hand lol.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree with halloween71. The winters can be depressing, in colder-weather areas. (Or colder in winter, I mean.) The end of Halloween when I lived in the northeast truly did mean the end of all the outdoor, natural, crazy fun (for me -- I'm not a winter person).

So it was a double whammy.

However, here on the west coast, although I do feel the difference among the seasons now and I do still get a little depressed in our "winter," I am able to get out many days through the "winter" and get sun and feel good. I think that helps tremendously.

So I'm not downplaying the Halloween part of all this, which really is the greater part...but have you considered a possible SAD connection? Just a thought. There are lamps for that. Or, on any sunny day, get outside for 20 minutes with some part of your skin exposed...forearm if it isn't freezing, or your face without sunscreen, just for that little while. Try it. Start it *before* Halloween each year. That way it's something that "continues" even when H'ween has gone away. It could help greatly.

On the more emotional v. physical side, I am so sad to see Halloween go, but am in love with the turning of the seasons -- always have been -- and moving away from Halloween, toward T'giving and Christmas, then turning to spring are all great in my book. I personally feel that H'ween means a lot more *because* it's not all the time. That said, someone here said you can find creepiness to share with the rest of humanity year round, and that is so true! Last night I watched a double-header of Ghost Adventures and had a marvelous time.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

What's with all the misery. I enjoy Halloween as much as the next guy, but when it's over, it's time to move on..same goes for Christmas and everything else. The key is to have other interests. I just got done working 9 days out of the last 11 on the World Cup moguls at Deer Valley. In addition to that I'm putting in the miles to run the Boston Marathon in a couple months. I don't have time to be depressed. Heck, I don't even have time to feel bad about Singles Awareness Day coming up. If Halloween passing really has ya down, then go build something instead of whining about it. I think about Halloween almost every day, but I don't focus on the fact it's over, I focus on the opportunities that await for the next year.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Heck, I don't even have time to feel bad about Singles Awareness Day coming up.


I almost forgot about _that_ reason to be depressed... I, and the rest of the singles, thank you for the reminder


----------



## Trick R Treat (Jan 10, 2012)

kuroneko said:


> I get sad during the Christmas season because everyone loves it more than Halloween and they spend way more time on it. Otherwise I'm always doing something to prepare for the next Halloween season. I tend to be more like a kid waiting for Christmas because I'm always looking forward to the next year so I can build it bigger and better!


You know what ticks me off about Christmas. On Halloween day I went to Tractor supply & they had freaking Christmas decorations up.... ON FREAKING HALLOWEEN!!!! My eye lid started twitching when I saw them! Its like you get 2 months of Christmas & 1 day of Halloween.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not bashing Christmas, I love Christmas. Just don't put Christmas decorations up in October


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Trick R Treat said:


> You know what ticks me off about Christmas. On Halloween day I went to Tractor supply & they had freaking Christmas decorations up.... ON FREAKING HALLOWEEN!!!! My eye lid started twitching when I saw them! Its like you get 2 months of Christmas & 1 day of Halloween.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not bashing Christmas, I love Christmas. Just don't put Christmas decorations up in October



They waited until October to put out Christmas decor in the stores there??? Ugh, there must be a particularly slimy sort of money grubbing b*****d's around here! They had x-mas stuff on the shelves in freaking AUGUST!    

Edit/ Over a month BEFORE Halloween products hit shelves here!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> They had x-mas stuff on the shelves in freaking AUGUST!
> 
> Edit/ Over a month BEFORE Halloween products hit shelves here!


I see your August and raise you 'Christmas in July', as found here... How would you like _that_, RHC?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Smart haunters see the Christmas stuff on shelves in August and see opportunity. You can usually find cheaper lighting and extension chords in the Christmas section than you can the rest of the year. Also lots of remotes to activate your animated props.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> I see your August and raise you 'Christmas in July', as found here... How would you like _that_, RHC?



No worries! It's nothing I couldn't solve with a powder actuated nail gun, a couple of gallons of gasoline, & a flick of my Bic


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I like your way of thinking, Raven's Hollow. All I wanted to do was smash the glass display cases in Macy's when I walked in and saw lit up trees in September. But I suppose the urge to break things is part of the experience of shopping at M$cy's, regardless of puke-inducing decor.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

We started in on the heavy portions of the annual spring clean up this weekend. I not only cleaned out a shed and sold a bunch of the stuff on craigslist, I sold the whole damned shed, too!

Spring is near. We are very anxious to get started on our stuff for 2012. We've been wanting to for a month now, but it's just too cold in the garage yet. I might have to grab a couple of space heaters.

I can't wait to start flinging orange and black paint around.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I've found that the best therapy for post halloween depression is throwing yourself completely into next season's haunt or party. Hunting, gathering, making etc....... I told my family I wouldn't start talking about ideas and plans until after the new year, but I lied! I was already sketching and planning before Christmas. I'm sure my Hubs could just sh$t a brick when I bring home stuff to work on but he will get over it. I can't wait until spring & summer when it's hot and I can retreat to the garage by myself and work on things. I brought my work table into the bedroom yesterday and worked on a few things while catching up on Face Off. Good Therapy!!!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Christmas stuff out early doesn't bother me! How could it when I'm the person sneaking out H'ween stuff in July, LOL...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Smart haunters see the Christmas stuff on shelves in August and see opportunity. You can usually find cheaper lighting and extension chords in the Christmas section than you can the rest of the year. Also lots of remotes to activate your animated props.


Yeah? And who said that we was smurt?












Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> No worries! It's nothing I couldn't solve with a powder actuated nail gun, a couple of gallons of gasoline, & a flick of my Bic


Who needs a nail gun? The rest alone would do the trick, I'd think



Dark Passenger said:


> I like your way of thinking, Raven's Hollow. All I wanted to do was smash the glass display cases in Macy's when I walked in and saw lit up trees in September. But I suppose the urge to break things is part of the experience of shopping at M$cy's, regardless of puke-inducing decor.


Glad to know that I am not the only one who feels so [email protected] uncomfortable in 'luxury' stores like Macy's



GhostTown said:


> We started in on the heavy portions of the annual spring clean up this weekend. I not only cleaned out a shed and sold a bunch of the stuff on craigslist, I sold the whole damned shed, too!
> 
> I can't wait to start flinging orange and black paint around.


Sounds like you accomplished a lot. Good job

Better than flinging poo




CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Christmas stuff out early doesn't bother me! How could it when I'm the person sneaking out H'ween stuff in July, LOL...


Halloween merchandise coming out early is different


----------



## Trick R Treat (Jan 10, 2012)

Heck no stores around here put out Halloween stuff early, Ive never seen any out before october. I wish they would though.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Trick R Treat said:


> Heck no stores around here put out Halloween stuff early, Ive never seen any out before october. I wish they would though.


You need to troll the crafts stores!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> Smart haunters see the Christmas stuff on shelves in August and see opportunity. You can usually find cheaper lighting and extension chords in the Christmas section than you can the rest of the year. Also lots of remotes to activate your animated props.



Smart haunters wait for the after Christmas sales for those sorts of things, unless in times of desperate need  



Dark Passenger said:


> I like your way of thinking, Raven's Hollow. All I wanted to do was smash the glass display cases in Macy's when I walked in and saw lit up trees in September. But I suppose the urge to break things is part of the experience of shopping at M$cy's, regardless of puke-inducing decor.



Ugh, you got that right. Macy's makes me nauseous. :/




CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Christmas stuff out early doesn't bother me! How could it when I'm the person sneaking out H'ween stuff in July, LOL...


I have to note, shopping online is distinctly different from large brick & mortar retailers having Christmas decor on store shelves. Idk about SoCal, but they didn't even open the local Spirit locations until 3 weeks before Halloween. Not even Wally World here had their 'ween mdse fully stocked on the shelves until the 2nd week of October. 




Garthgoyle said:


> Who needs a nail gun? The rest alone would do the trick, I'd think



Ever seen the fire brigade try and get into a building that's nailed shut with nails through the concrete? Yeah, not happening. Lol! 




Garthgoyle said:


> Glad to know that I am not the only one who feels so [email protected] uncomfortable in 'luxury' stores like Macy's



No sir, you are most definitely not alone in that. 




Garthgoyle said:


> Better than flinging poo


But, but...flinging poo is so much more satisfying! More to the point; the targets reaction, is much more satisfying! ROFL!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> I have to note, shopping online is distinctly different from large brick & mortar retailers having Christmas decor on store shelves. Idk about SoCal, but they didn't even open the local Spirit locations until 3 weeks before Halloween. Not even Wally World here had their 'ween mdse fully stocked on the shelves until the 2nd week of October.
> 
> 
> Ever seen the fire brigade try and get into a building that's nailed shut with nails through the concrete? Yeah, not happening. Lol!
> ...


Very true, RHC. Spirit opened fairly early this year, though, and Walmart got some items in during the month of September, at least here. Christmas, of course, was in full force before Halloween was totally set up

No. Great thinking there

Good to know. One of the girls that I went to college with wanted me to stop at Macy's to see her, and she offered to let me use her discount. It's like, "So, it'll be $90 for a shirt as opposed to the usual $200, right?" I realize that I'm exaggerating a little, but not much, I'm sure

And people continue to debate that we came from monkeys... Thank you for giving yet more proof


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> I have to note, shopping online is distinctly different from large brick & mortar retailers having Christmas decor on store shelves. Idk about SoCal, but they didn't even open the local Spirit locations until 3 weeks before Halloween. Not even Wally World here had their 'ween mdse fully stocked on the shelves until the 2nd week of October.


Oh no, I'm definitely talking about on-shelf stuff. SoCal definitely is different than what you describe (and here I've been whining about it?!? LOL)...our WallyWorlds and Walgreen's-es and all those places start yanking out the H'ween decor, even if it's scant, right after back-to-school starts selling out. And in their crafts sections I've seen autumn stuff at the same time as back-to-school. The only store I had a complaint about this past year as far as being later on H'ween, was Target.

As far as crafts stores specifically, I meant walk-in. Like Michael's, Jo-Ann Crafts, etc...because crafters need time to get their crafts done for each holiday, you will see H'ween and general autumn stuff (usually) in any crafts store in the summertime. It's a blast! I love it! I always hit Jo-Ann in August.

I admit I'd love it if every store burst into autumn color in late August but on the other hand, I kind of think it's delicious that I'm ahead of many people that way...I'm scheming and planning while they're still wrapping up summer vacation...I don't know, I kind of like being different that way. It's like being in on a surprise party. I'm the one yelling "surprise!" to the guests (i.e. _normal_ consumers, LOL).


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Oh no, I'm definitely talking about on-shelf stuff. SoCal definitely is different than what you describe (and here I've been whining about it?!? LOL)...our WallyWorlds and Walgreen's-es and all those places start yanking out the H'ween decor, even if it's scant, right after back-to-school starts selling out. And in their crafts sections I've seen autumn stuff at the same time as back-to-school. The only store I had a complaint about this past year as far as being later on H'ween, was Target.
> 
> As far as crafts stores specifically, I meant walk-in. Like Michael's, Jo-Ann Crafts, etc...because crafters need time to get their crafts done for each holiday, you will see H'ween and general autumn stuff (usually) in any crafts store in the summertime. It's a blast! I love it! I always hit Jo-Ann in August.
> 
> I admit I'd love it if every store burst into autumn color in late August but on the other hand, I kind of think it's delicious that I'm ahead of many people that way...I'm scheming and planning while they're still wrapping up summer vacation...I don't know, I kind of like being different that way. It's like being in on a surprise party. I'm the one yelling "surprise!" to the guests (i.e. _normal_ consumers, LOL).



Wow, I knew this area was lame but...  I lived in San Diego for a couple of years, unfortunately it was before I got back into Halloween & so I never bothered to look back then. Michael's & Jo-Anne's here follow suit, although there were autumn things out during the back to school sales...nothing directly Halloween related appeared in inventories around here until late September. 

Ugh, I should have never moved back here from Atlanta. This place is such a backwards hole. :/


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I live this every year without fail, I even have poems written about this in my books. I am always let down after Halloween is over and it takes me days to get back to normal. What helps me though, is that I do work on my Haunt and my books all throughout the year, and I also watch the prop master halloween dvd's alot to keep the magic with me all the time. There is just so much to do in October, so many unique things, and events. The decorating, parties, haunted houses. There is just such a build up for that magical night. It's just really hard when it's over and you know you have such long time to wait until the wind starts turning cold again, and the leaves start changing.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I saw Easter candy yesterday.....two months to go and still have two holidays to go: Single Awareness Day and Get Your Drunk On Day


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> I saw Easter candy yesterday.....two months to go and still have two holidays to go: Single Awareness Day and Get Your Drunk On Day


Wait, you forgot March 14, my husband's favorite holiday!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> I saw Easter candy yesterday.....two months to go and still have two holidays to go: Single Awareness Day and Get Your Drunk On Day


Yay! Everyone loves stale Peeps! 




CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Wait, you forgot March 14, my husband's favorite holiday!



Which one? Pi Day, or the Steak and...well, you know Holiday ;D


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> I saw Easter candy yesterday.....two months to go and still have two holidays to go: Single Awareness Day and Get Your Drunk On Day


I had to look up what Single Awareness Day is. Now that I know, I believe in celebrating it everyday. Except for the gathering with other people part. 

Peeps. One of the top ten most disgusting inventions of all time.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Dark Passenger said:


> Peeps. One of the top ten most disgusting inventions of all time.



Who said anything about eating them? They make great ammo for a slingshot during Nerf Gun wars!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm one of those sick people who loves Peeps, even the grinding of the sugar between the teeth part that seems to make everyone else's hair rise. But then again, I love those peanut butter things wrapped in black & orange paper too. LOL...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My Halloween Addiction is OK mostly since I began building The Ravens Grin Inn 25 years ago.
I am open for house tours almost every night of the year. It is slow now, I get antzee! "Where are they?"
Much to keep building, fixing, ex tra!
I post Ravens Grin in "adventures" with my customer's exploits when they happen, if reading these would "help" any of you so afflicted by October's loss? They are often on Facebook or sites like this one (I have a few posts here)
I do do things a bit different here. 
I don't do gore,or screaming in someone's face but what I do is take the time to tell them about the haunted history of this old 1870 Inn. I try to remember to ask at the start if they are on a time-consideration? I keep talking as long as they are having fun or are interested. (I do talk too much sometimes)
My personal "Joy" is found when I scare someone doing it my way with some inconsequential little cheap item that not even a 3 year old could be afraid of. ("Ego Boost" 4 Jim!) This also allows them to laugh off the scare,
"You scared me with THAT!?"
"(Yes I did!)"
This house is haunted, so it is the original definition of the term "Haunted House" (whether you believe in the supernatural or not), this house remains haunted, not in an extreme Hollywood horror movie style, just little incidents ... mostly, usually.

Last Summer I scared an older teenage boy (playing like Mr. Macho") so badly that he took off running about 15 feet , dragging his little brother by the arm behind him as he was hollering! The 3 yr. old wasn't scared, just being drug.
I scared the older Brother with a color photograph I held in my hand, but then I have ellicted such a reaction from a great many people. How does this work? I work to set them up for this scare just a minute or two in advance.
Of course Jim's hungry "EGO" for scaring really gets "fed" by other haunted house owners that succumb to my efforts!!!
"He" said, "My employees always try to scare me, but nobody can scare me. AYGH!" "You got me! you got ME!""
He was about 50 years old been running a haunt for many years......(hahahah!)


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I get my list going and the shop organized during the "downtime". My mind is always on halloween and I listen to halloween music all year. Garage sales are starting to pop up and those are soooo fun. My mind says lets see what we can find. Oooooo the possibilities.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Keep smiling, you guys! You still have us. Always!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I'm one of those sick people who loves Peeps, even the grinding of the sugar between the teeth part that seems to make everyone else's hair rise. But then again, I love those peanut butter things wrapped in black & orange paper too. LOL...


That's all right, I'm one of those sick people who loves black jellybeans Now I'm imagining people saying, "Oh, gross!" That's okay. I don't mind being morbid, sick, and a freak.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like peeps and peanut butter kisses. have you ever wondered why they have black and orange paper when they taste exactly alike. now black jelly beans, i always gave those to my mom. that's what mothers are for.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I love peeps, but hate easter. It's a harsh world to live in.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Love black jelly beans


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Dark Passenger said:


> That's all right, I'm one of those sick people who loves black jellybeans Now I'm imagining people saying, "Oh, gross!" That's okay. I don't mind being morbid, sick, and a freak.


It's ok, we still <3 you  


Oh *gags violently*, I haaaaaaate anise! Yet somehow I can drink Jagermeister....figure that one out & I'll give ya a cookie!


@ GhostTown: That makes 2 of us. All of the pastel colors give me the heebie-jeebies!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Halloween doesn't scare me half as much as some of the treats listed here do!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Halloween doesn't scare me half as much as some of the treats listed here do!


If Halloween itself scared you, we would have to disown you, you know...

Oh, and to those bashing pastel colors: They make me cringe, too


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


>


Actually, this is what REALLY scares me, Garthgoyle! I think I almost married this some time in the late 80s. (Okay, now I really will never sleep again.)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like pastel colors and easter. it's okay guys, i really like halloween. just redeemed myself


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Actually, this is what REALLY scares me, Garthgoyle! I think I almost married this some time in the late 80s. (Okay, now I really will never sleep again.)


You sure did dodge a bullet there, huh? If I'm forced to move up north and live with the backwoods folk, that'll be me in a few years



hallorenescene said:


> i like pastel colors and easter. it's okay guys, i really like halloween. just redeemed myself


Alright, we will let you off with just a warning this time


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Oh *gags violently*, I haaaaaaate anise! Yet somehow I can drink Jagermeister....figure that one out & I'll give ya a cookie!


Oh I am so with you on this one. This year I'm gonna mail all my black jellybeans to Scatterbrains and Dark Passenger.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, hey, i live in the north. ggrrrrr.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Actually, this is what REALLY scares me, Garthgoyle! I think I almost married this some time in the late 80s. (Okay, now I really will never sleep again.)


Lol! I'm surrounded by them, but that's ok because I have better camouflage than they do. 




hallorenescene said:


> i like pastel colors and easter. it's okay guys, i really like halloween. just redeemed myself


Awww, everyone's allowed a few mistakes.  You're forgiven.  Besides, you =/= girl...pastels are allowed. 




Garthgoyle said:


> If I'm forced to move up north and live with the backwoods folk, that'll be me in a few years



Must resist the temptation to go *******!   Look mate, if I can do it...then you can too. Lol! 






CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Oh I am so with you on this one. This year I'm gonna mail all my black jellybeans to Scatterbrains and Dark Passenger.



Now that is an excellent idea! 




hallorenescene said:


> hey, hey, i live in the north. ggrrrrr.



Don't worry, I've even seen hillbilly's in San Diego


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> hey, hey, i live in the north. ggrrrrr.


I mean _our_ version of the north Some areas truly are like Jeff Foxworthy says, with Christmas lights remaining draped over the shells of rusty old cars, cluttered lawn decor, and the obligatory trailer all year long My cousins and other relatives who have moved up there fit right in, since they are into hunting, drinking, junk collecting, and NASCAR. The sad thing is that _I _ would still be the outcast of the family



Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Lol! I'm surrounded by them, but that's ok because I have better camouflage than they do.
> 
> Besides, you =/= girl...pastels are allowed.
> 
> Must resist the temptation to go *******!  Look mate, if I can do it...then you can too. Lol!


How many times have you been mistaken for a deer so far?

What is _that_ symbol supposed to even be? The best that I can come up with is 'close to' 

Haha. I've been toying with the idea of buying a long, black, faux fur coat, so maybe I'd go with a dark pimp look, instead


Thanks to all the other [email protected] here tonight. I've been in need of a good laugh and this has helped my mood some. I wanted to add one, but I have run out of the ability to use any more smilies. Sorry if anyone feels slighted... lol


----------



## naznet (Feb 1, 2012)

Very depressed after Halloween.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't get depressed do what I do. I get on my wifes Last nerve by working during my spare time on this years new props. After a while she always seems to come out to the garage to see what I'm doing. Now she is enjoying the new stuff and has had some good suggestions of her own.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> How many times have you been mistaken for a deer so far?


Lol! No, they never even see me  Three words: real ghillie suit. Built on digital camo acu's 



Garthgoyle said:


> What is _that_ symbol supposed to even be? The best that I can come up with is 'close to'


Pretty much the polar opposite of ≠  



Garthgoyle said:


> Haha. I've been toying with the idea of buying a long, black, faux fur coat, so maybe I'd go with a dark pimp look, instead


I'd sport that in a heatbeat! With a tophat and cane ofc 




Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks to all the other [email protected] here tonight. I've been in need of a good laugh and this has helped my mood some. I wanted to add one, but I have run out of the ability to use any more smilies. Sorry if anyone feels slighted... lol


Always a pleasure mi' lord *tips hat, & bows*


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Yay for black jellybeans! Of course, black licorice is disgusting. Red licorice is delicious. No, that doesn't make sense.


You know, pastel colors aside, Easter's not such a bad holiday. I have great memories of how creepy it was when I pictured a giant rabbit walking along the side of my house. Creepy, but ever so fascinating. Good chocolate, and oh yes, good black jellybeans. 

Another way I like to deal with Halloween depression is to make a list of costume possibilities. I'm not going to have much money this year to spend on Halloween costumes, so I might end up wearing something I already have, mix and match, or go zombie.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Pretty much the polar opposite of ≠
> 
> I'd sport that in a heatbeat! With a tophat and cane ofc
> 
> Always a pleasure mi' lord *tips hat, & bows*


See, I was very close

You've got great taste, sir. Bladed cane?

*Returns the bow*



Dark Passenger said:


> Yay for black jellybeans! Of course, black licorice is disgusting. Red licorice is delicious. No, that doesn't make sense.
> 
> You know, pastel colors aside, Easter's not such a bad holiday. I have great memories of how creepy it was when I pictured a giant rabbit walking along the side of my house. Creepy, but ever so fascinating. Good chocolate, and oh yes, good black jellybeans.
> 
> Another way I like to deal with Halloween depression is to make a list of costume possibilities. I'm not going to have much money this year to spend on Halloween costumes, so I might end up wearing something I already have, mix and match, or go zombie.


It's funny that you like black jelly beans, but not black licorice. Is there even a difference between the two? 

Biting the heads off of chocolate rabbits is always fun As for the Easter bunny itself, I'd prefer more like Frank, from _Donnie Darko_

That is a great idea If you don't have much to spend, you could always try Party City in August or so, since they generally have quite a few women's costumes marked down (men's ones are another story...). Costume Craze has quite a few outfits on sale right now, too


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Dark Passenger said:


> That's all right, I'm one of those sick people who loves black jellybeans Now I'm imagining people saying, "Oh, gross!" That's okay. I don't mind being morbid, sick, and a freak.


I love the black jelly beans too!! I'm not into the fruit flavored ones.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Dark Passenger said:


> You know, pastel colors aside, Easter's not such a bad holiday. I have great memories of how creepy it was when I pictured a giant rabbit walking along the side of my house. Creepy, but ever so fascinating.


Easter would be better if this was the Easter Bunny...  













Garthgoyle said:


> You've got great taste, sir. Bladed cane?
> 
> *snip* I'd prefer more like Frank, from _Donnie Darko_



Danke, as do you my good sir! Nah, more likely an 8 ball topped cane. Think Escrima sticks 


Lol! Who wouldn't prefer Frank around here?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Easter would be better if this was the Easter Bunny...
> 
> Danke, as do you my good sir! Nah, more likely an 8 ball topped cane. Think Escrima sticks
> 
> Lol! Who wouldn't prefer Frank around here?


I have loved that 'Peter Rottentail' costume since I first set eyes on it years ago. I'd be happy with a plush along the lines of him, though

Thanks. Concealed blades are more fun, plus you could still have an 8 ball on top

Hehe. I don't doubt that logic in the least


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG. I love you guys. LOL. Huzzah for the men of Halloween Forum.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I actually do like Easter. I like the whole "it's springtime" motif. I remember being creeped out by the story, though. So horrifying, including the resurrection. Yeah yeah, I know I'm going to hell, whateva, I'll just be sure to bring lots of sunscreen and a hibachi...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> OMG. I love you guys. LOL. Huzzah for the men of Halloween Forum.


Nice to feel appreciated Thank you, Melanie Is it time for another group hug?



CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I remember being creeped out by the story, though. So horrifying, including the resurrection. Yeah yeah, I know I'm going to hell, whateva, I'll just be sure to bring lots of sunscreen and a hibachi...


Haha. I've got to agree with you; some of the tales in the Bible could _easily_ put many of the most disturbing horror films to shame


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

The black jellybean lovers keep coming forward 

RHC, I would let that wabbit into my place if he showed up with black jellybeans and dark intentions, but Garth, I wouldn't let in Frank if he brought me every piece of dark chocolate and red licorice on the face of the earth. Frank is one of the few things in the world that scares the holy crow out of me. I suppose that's why I like him, and love the movie. But if he showed up at my door. . .cellar door.

Thanks for the link, Garth. There was a decent selection of costumes for women, and by that I mean that those who don't want to go half-naked for Halloween have as much choice as those who do. I'm thinking this is probably going to be a not-half-naked year for me, so if I have the money, I'll keep that place in mind. I was toying with the idea of going as one of Dexter's victims, but I don't have the guts to wear nothing but plastic wrap and a fake cut on my right cheek (the one on my face).

Okay, I have another way to chase away Halloween depression, and depression in general. Since leaving my job (for moral reasons), I haven't doubted that I made the right choice, but I miss the kids. The last time I time I visited them, the boy asked if I would still help him make his Halloween costumes. Yes! I said For the rest of his life if he wants. 

When a big part of others' Halloween joy relies on us enthusiasts, we're given an even greater desire to achieve the best in horror, a year-round endeavor. Cornball moment now over.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dark passenger, where did you work. who is frank? and i like that easter bunny. but i have 2 tender hearted grandchildren who would be terrified. so we'll just keep to the fuzzy bunny.....for now anyway


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Dark Passenger said:


> Okay, I have another way to chase away Halloween depression, and depression in general. Since leaving my job (for moral reasons), I haven't doubted that I made the right choice, but I miss the kids. The last time I time I visited them, the boy asked if I would still help him make his Halloween costumes. Yes! I said For the rest of his life if he wants.


Okay, now that was cute. (wiping tear) Sorry folks. (shaking self) Think evil, think evil, think evil...it's not working.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Throw me in with the black licorice lovers too....love me some Good & Plenties

Speaking of Easter:


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Me too! I love black licorice!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark Passenger said:


> Thanks for the link, Garth. There was a decent selection of costumes for women, and by that I mean that those who don't want to go half-naked for Halloween have as much choice as those who do. I'm thinking this is probably going to be a not-half-naked year for me, so if I have the money, I'll keep that place in mind. I was toying with the idea of going as one of Dexter's victims, but I don't have the guts to wear nothing but plastic wrap and a fake cut on my right cheek (the one on my face).
> 
> Okay, I have another way to chase away Halloween depression, and depression in general. Since leaving my job (for moral reasons), I haven't doubted that I made the right choice, but I miss the kids. The last time I time I visited them, the boy asked if I would still help him make his Halloween costumes. Yes! I said For the rest of his life if he wants.
> 
> When a big part of others' Halloween joy relies on us enthusiasts, we're given an even greater desire to achieve the best in horror, a year-round endeavor. Cornball moment now over.


You're very welcome, Dark Passenger. That's what I figured, too

Sorry about having to leave your job; I stuck it out before regardless of my doubts and ended up getting canned, anyhow (for one of the most nonsensical reasons possible) You did the right thing, I'm sure

Nice thing to do, plus it also benefits _you_. Great idea



hallorenescene said:


> who is frank?


Hallo, Frank. Frank, hallo.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Hallo, I worked as a nanny for nine years, starting the day they came home from the hospital. And Frank^^^^He's a six-foot bunny rabbit, as Donnie Darko himself said. I won't elaborate any more about Frank. Viewing Donnie Darko, the special edition, IMO, is a must.

Scatterbrains, you're awesome

Garth, thanks, I hated walking away from a job I loved, especially since my boss was the only bad thing about it, but I refused to go along with new rules she came up. Going along with it would've gone against strong beliefs of mine, and sent the kids the message that I agreed with their momster's garbage.

Hey, this is a good way to cure depression: rage! I'm sure you've used this method for general frustration relief with your job searches. Take comfort in having an entire forum pulling for you to find a job soon


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scatters, that's quite the bunny. i see he had no choice in posing. now i have this vision of him in an easter basket. let's add an easter hat. and just for you, black jelly beans. lol.
so that's frank, he's a handsome fello. i like him. garth, don't you be hanging out with him though. he looks like he steals black jelly beans. scatters won't like that.
that is very sad dark. my neice was a nanny for some drs. she had a minny house she got to live in behind the big house. all her utillities were paid, they supplied her with a car, gas, she could eat with the family. she got every other weekend off. she made a nice salery. she worked for them from the time the first kid came home from the hospital. she stayed with them till the last kid graduated. she loved the family. then she found a new position, and it didn't work out. dark, as sad as it was for the kids, you did the right thing. if this was tv and someone wrote the script, the momster would come around and realize her mistakes and you would get your job back. to bad for those kids. you sound awesome to still do those costumes for the kids. they were lucky to have you for an influence.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Frank makes me a li'l, you know, incontinent.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark Passenger said:


> Garth, thanks, I hated walking away from a job I loved, especially since my boss was the only bad thing about it, but I refused to go along with new rules she came up. Going along with it would've gone against strong beliefs of mine, and sent the kids the message that I agreed with their momster's garbage.
> 
> Hey, this is a good way to cure depression: rage! I'm sure you've used this method for general frustration relief with your job searches. Take comfort in having an entire forum pulling for you to find a job soon


You're welcome. It's much simpler to stay at a job that you hate than to walk away, and I give you credit. I found a knife under a pile of clothes in a fitting room, sliced my hands throwing chunks of wood and metal into a dumpster without gloves, had to clean messes in the restroom that were practically inhuman, got threatened to be 'smoked' (shot), and had the manager tell me to shut up, yet I still came back for more (I'm a bit of a masochist, what can I say?); there were so many times that I should have quit, but, besides the money issue, I'm stubborn and wouldn't give anyone the satisfaction of making me walk

I am well-versed in that, trust me, and it's part of why I work out everyday Over the years, I've learned how to better manage my temper, but I kind of go off the deep end when I do lose it Thank you.



hallorenescene said:


> so that's frank, he's a handsome fello. i like him. garth, don't you be hanging out with him though. he looks like he steals black jelly beans. scatters won't like that.
> if this was tv and someone wrote the script, the momster would come around and realize her mistakes and you would get your job back.


Hehe. Yeah, I don't need any corrupting influence

Too bad that real life doesn't work out like that


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Frank makes me a li'l, you know, incontinent.


See last post... Wonder what _their_ excuses were


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for your kind sentiments, Hallo It's great that your niece had such a positive experience as a nanny, and that the family she worked with treated her well. It's good to know that there are families out there that don't treat their nannies like dirt.

Hey CaliforniaMelanie, incontinence is bad, but once long ago when I saw Frank while I was in an, er, let's say, less than sober state, I really wanted to jump out a window. Incontinence and Supergirling could've occurred at the same time, what a sight that would've been

Garth, your patience exceeds mine. I've had many people tell me they're amazed at how patient I am with kids, but the thing is, kids are worlds easier to deal with than adults. At least children have an excuse to act childish I had a friend who worked as a server, and from the stories he told me, which were about similar crap that you've had to put up with, I would get fired within the first hour of employment for throwing coffee in jerk customers' faces.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dark, my niece did have a good first experience. then she got her second position, and it was short lived. the family was very rich, and they had 3 spoiled kids. each kid got their own nanny. each kid did as much as they could to get the nannies into trouble, and to pit the nannies against each other. the nannies had to share a house, and it was cut throat. my niece had such a bad experience it really took the taste out of it. she's a sub teacher now. she would rather deal with 30 kids than parents and their spoiled children.
garth, your employment sounds very bad. i wouldn't have lasted as long as you


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> dark, my niece did have a good first experience. then she got her second position, and it was short lived. the family was very rich, and they had 3 spoiled kids. each kid got their own nanny. each kid did as much as they could to get the nannies into trouble, and to pit the nannies against each other. the nannies had to share a house, and it was cut throat. my niece had such a bad experience it really took the taste out of it. she's a sub teacher now. she would rather deal with 30 kids than parents and their spoiled children.
> garth, your employment sounds very bad. i wouldn't have lasted as long as you


Your poor niece Adults like those are the reason that people like your niece and I run screaming from the profession I'm glad that she got out of a terrible situation and has taken a much better job. Good for her


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark Passenger said:


> ...incontinence is bad, but once long ago when I saw Frank while I was in an, er, let's say, less than sober state, I really wanted to jump out a window. Incontinence and Supergirling could've occurred at the same time, what a sight that would've been
> 
> Garth, your patience exceeds mine. I've had many people tell me they're amazed at how patient I am with kids, but the thing is, kids are worlds easier to deal with than adults. At least children have an excuse to act childish I had a friend who worked as a server, and from the stories he told me, which were about similar crap that you've had to put up with, I would get fired within the first hour of employment for throwing coffee in jerk customers' faces.


Glad that you didn't wind up testing your 'superpowers', DP

Thank you. I try my best to be, but it's often not easy, particularly with adults; like you said, it's more excusable with children, although some of them _really_ get on my nerves (and give me major headaches). Sorry that your friend also had to deal with all kinds of BS. 



hallorenescene said:


> dark, my niece did have a good first experience. then she got her second position, and it was short lived. the family was very rich, and they had 3 spoiled kids. each kid got their own nanny. each kid did as much as they could to get the nannies into trouble, and to pit the nannies against each other. the nannies had to share a house, and it was cut throat. my niece had such a bad experience it really took the taste out of it. she's a sub teacher now. she would rather deal with 30 kids than parents and their spoiled children.
> garth, your employment sounds very bad. i wouldn't have lasted as long as you


That is terrible I don't blame her for getting out, hallo.

Thanks. I didn't stick it out by choice, and I almost didn't go back after being threatened. Really, if I hadn't needed the money, I likely would have quit within the first month there


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm depressed that I'm out of fall candles.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Dark Passenger said:


> Hey CaliforniaMelanie, incontinence is bad, but once long ago when I saw Frank while I was in an, er, let's say, less than sober state, I really wanted to jump out a window. Incontinence and Supergirling could've occurred at the same time, what a sight that would've been


Ah ha ha ha, you are killin' me.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> dark, my niece did have a good first experience. then she got her second position, and it was short lived. the family was very rich, and they had 3 spoiled kids. each kid got their own nanny. each kid did as much as they could to get the nannies into trouble, and to pit the nannies against each other. the nannies had to share a house, and it was cut throat. my niece had such a bad experience it really took the taste out of it. she's a sub teacher now. she would rather deal with 30 kids than parents and their spoiled children.
> garth, your employment sounds very bad. i wouldn't have lasted as long as you


WTH???? Evil little boogers. One can only hope that the parents eventually caught on. Geez, what a nightmare.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Nope. And I drink out of my favorite purple skull mug all year to cheer me up!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

GhostTown said:


> I'm depressed that I'm out of fall candles.


If you can, hit up Big Lots... They generally seem to have the Autumn-scented ones from Glade (down the aisle with the housekeeping products)



beautifulnightmare said:


> Nope. And I drink out of my favorite purple skull mug all year to cheer me up!


Because when one thinks of happy things, the first to come to mind is a skull


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> Because when one thinks of happy things, the first to come to mind is a skull


Oh come on, don't be silly...personally, when I think of happy things, a skull is NOT the first thing that comes to mind. A reanimated corpse with an agenda is.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Oh come on, don't be silly...personally, when I think of happy things, a skull is NOT the first thing that comes to mind. A reanimated corpse with an agenda is.


Okay, you got me...


----------



## doctoru2 (Oct 13, 2008)

*A Bit...*

Halloween is an odd holiday.

I love the festiveness of it all. Just looking at all of those creepy decorations brings a smile to my face.

But what I really love is my annual Halloween party. However, sometimes that party explodes. Last year I had SO many people the cops came to tell us to be quiet! LOL!

After that party, that's when some depression hits. I usually have the party pre-Halloween, so at least get the decorations stay up for a bit longer. My favorite was in 2010. A nice party at my house, then a great party the following week. I enjoyed celebrating at another person's home who also loves Halloween. That night had some light misty rain - even the lights went out for a bit. Perfect for the holiday!

This may seem odd, but just about for all big holidays, I enjoy the season more than the actual day. For example, I'm not always a fan of Halloween because of spoiled kids wanting candy. LOL! This past year, I sat in a scary costume on my porch and while some were afraid to come up, there's always that brat that wants to hit you with his plastic sword screaming "I'm not scared of you!" Maybe I should have stole his candy. 

For me, the absolute worst part of post-Halloween is the very next day - Nov. 1st. Once November hits, suddenly Halloween seems "so long ago". It's all about Thanksgiving and Christmas (at least in the U.S.). We immediately go from spooky and scary to warm and cuddly. And there's almost no transition - Halloween one day, turkeys and Santa the next.

I'm thinking of stream-lining for 2012 and doing something dramatically different. This might help my post Halloween depression if I have less work to do. I feel for those people who spend months decorating for Christmas - they must really be depressed come January.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

You think you got problems....go to youtube and search for "I Fink U Freaky"...the "official" video. A friend linked it on facebook yesterday and before that I'd never heard of the band. WARNING..there are a few uses of the f word in the video...and freaky is an understatement. So it's definitely not for the straightlaced and uptight viewers, nor safe for work...it made me want to dance.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I tried to watch the video, but I couldn't take it, Scatterbrains. That voice was like Gwen Stefani on helium, and the imagery made me want to jump in the shower and scrub near to the point of skin removal.

Doctoru2, I also find November first a particularly bad day for Halloween depression because of the public's quick switch from horror to warm and cuddly. Halloween is my warm, happy time. After that, it's all moaning, cringing, eye-rolling, retching, and a powerful desire to be on a tropical island.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Dark Passenger said:


> I tried to watch the video, but I couldn't take it, Scatterbrains. That voice was like Gwen Stefani on helium, and the imagery made me want to jump in the shower and scrub near to the point of skin removal.
> 
> Doctoru2, I also find November first a particularly bad day for Halloween depression because of the public's quick switch from horror to warm and cuddly. Halloween is my warm, happy time. After that, it's all moaning, cringing, eye-rolling, retching, and a powerful desire to be on a tropical island.


Yeah, I guess it's not for everyone...but it does have a beat you can dance too.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark Passenger said:


> I tried to watch the video, but I couldn't take it, Scatterbrains. That voice was like Gwen Stefani on helium, and the imagery made me want to jump in the shower and scrub near to the point of skin removal.
> 
> Doctoru2, I also find November first a particularly bad day for Halloween depression because of the public's quick switch from horror to warm and cuddly. Halloween is my warm, happy time. After that, it's all moaning, cringing, eye-rolling, retching, and a powerful desire to be on a tropical island.


I'm with you on the ridiculously-high voice. Ugh!! I made it a little over a minute, then I _had_ to go away, or I would have likely damaged my ears with whatever was handy to make it 
stop Sorry, Scatterbrains

They _do_ make black trees and ornaments now, you know, and Meijer even put out Santa hats in that color this past year...


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Meh, the voice didn't bother me. But I couldn't help thinking the whole time that she wasn't originally a "she" That is one of the most manly faced women I have *ever* seen


----------



## The King of Terrors (Nov 3, 2011)

I've gotten that sometimes in 2011 though I went from tearing down the set up direct to planning next year's, so it didn't bother me as bad.


----------

